# Vegas Trip #5 - Gunt and Longing in Las Vegas - Dec 30 - Jan 3



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 28, 2021)

It's been less than a month, time for another Vegas trip. Gunty has to get ready as this'll be the last one for a while as he'll likely end up in jail when he gets back! At least he'll have some time to recharge from all that stress that arguing with people on his Chris-chan shirt brought him.

@MWV If this fat pig can fly across the country to gamble every 3-4 weeks, he can cough up child support.


----------



## veri (Dec 28, 2021)

he’s going to jail in a few weeks him and all of us know that it’ll be his last vegas trip in a while. i wonder what are the chances he does some really stupid shit there.


----------



## State Champ (Dec 28, 2021)

Makes it convenient to leave the casino, have May pull the cart over to Cali, then turn himself in to start serving his plea deal.

Ralphamale always thinking ahead.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 28, 2021)

This will never stop being funny. It could be trip #23 and the thought of this fat fuck eating dry steaks, staying in crack shack accommodation, and betting on sports in Vegas will still kill me. True comedy.

A chef's kiss to Stonetoss for gifting this dumb wigger money.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 29, 2021)

It's his happy place, so I am not surprised. Big lights, loud noises, somewhat attractive women in personnel. But there's one little thing


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 29, 2021)

A  morbidly obese fly inexorably drawn to the same pile of shit for the fifth time. Uhmayzin'


----------



## Spergichu (Dec 29, 2021)

So instead of preparing himself for trial since it seems he won't take a plea deal, he's going back to Vegas eat dry beef, gamble away his life savings, and bang Alice? Any word on if Manstu will be allowed to come and watch or is she stuck in the cuck shed?


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Dec 29, 2021)

He should try to set some weird world record for most state-crossing trips to Vegas in the shortest amount of time. It's weird how never actually seemed to live it up, instead of one load-blowing trip he just does minor, slightly mundane stuff multiple times. It tells you a bit about what someone deems as "fun" and how it reflects on them, he's content being on the strip more than actually enjoying what it has to offer.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 29, 2021)

_*Gunt and Sharting in Las Vegas: A Pilled out Journey to the blocked up Heart of the Ralphamale Dream*_


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 29, 2021)

Guntout: Poo Vegas

Expansion Packs:
Guntout: Poo Vegas- Dead Viewership
Guntout: Poo Vegas- Old Guest Blues (COME BACK DADDY JIM!)
Guntout: Poo Vegas- Honest Sharts
Guntout: Poo Vegas- Tiresome Show

Fan-Made Total Revamp Mods:
Guntout: Poo Vegas- New West Memphis
Guntout: Poo Vegas- The Newproject2 (money-laundering) Front-ier


----------



## earthbar (Dec 29, 2021)

Seems like a very sensible use of his time and money before trial, especially with another baby on the way. Is he still begging for donations to pay his legal fees?


----------



## The Wokest (Dec 29, 2021)

No Ralph! Don't gamble away the NFT money!


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 29, 2021)

A-logs WRONG again, the Ralphamale will serve his sentence IN Vegas.
https://doc.nv.gov/Facilities/SDCC_Facility/ 

Nothing can stop the Ralphamale from winning.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2021)

Spoiler






verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> he’s going to jail in a few weeks him and all of us know that it’ll be his last vegas trip in a while. i wonder what are the chances he does some really stupid shit there.


not nearly as much stupid shit as vegas trip 6 if he either beats the charges or survives prison



♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Guntout: Poo Vegas
> 
> Expansion Packs:
> Guntout: Poo Vegas- Dead Viewership
> ...


kop fits really well as ulysses btw.



Trappin in the Trap said:


> He should try to set some weird world record for most state-crossing trips to Vegas in the shortest amount of time. It's weird how never actually seemed to live it up, instead of one load-blowing trip he just does minor, slightly mundane stuff multiple times. It tells you a bit about what someone deems as "fun" and how it reflects on them, he's content being on the strip more than actually enjoying what it has to offer.


its a weird thing mostly women do where the trend or the sociality of doing the thing is more important than the thing, even if ralph didnt eat shit and enjoy it hed love shit eating if there was a sort of buzz or social posturing component to it. idk people always say shit like that, thats somethings womanly if a guy has a few traits or ideas more close to women than them but ralph just has so many fucking thought processes inline with women its insane that hed ever dare call anyone else womanly.



Spergichu said:


> So instead of preparing himself for trial since it seems he won't take a plea deal, he's going back to Vegas eat dry beef, gamble away his life savings, and bang Alice? Any word on if Manstu will be allowed to come and watch or is she stuck in the cuck shed?


just wanted to point another instance where joining with ralph gets you to lose everything including your rep whereas nora is now prob a nurse living peacefully and remembered fondly even on the dreaded karenfaroums.



There's light at the end said:


> It's his happy place, so I am not surprised. Big lights, loud noises, somewhat attractive women in personnel. But there's one little thing


i bet ralph plays the big 6/8 like an absolute mong in craps.



The Big Dream said:


> This will never stop being funny. It could be trip #23 and the thought of this fat fuck eating dry steaks, staying in crack shack accommodation, and betting on sports in Vegas will still kill me. True comedy.
> 
> A chef's kiss to Stonetoss for gifting this dumb wigger money.


lol i completely forgot that one major windfall and hes already blowing thousands on accommodations and transportation to blow more money in betting he could have done at home, murses, shitty food and std ridden hookers (ralph cant afford the tested ones)



The Wokest said:


> No Ralph! Don't gamble away the NFT money!


stfu up bitch ill gamble away all mah fuckin legal funds, dont fucking talk to me like that unless you donate to mah legal funds. (where ill just tell you to kys for giving me money to gamble)



all those paypigs must feel so good about helping him reach his legal fund goals, ralph will be a happy family with exclusive custody of xander and nora jr in no time


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 29, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Guntout: Poo Vegas
> 
> Expansion Packs:
> Guntout: Poo Vegas- Dead Viewership
> ...


And main character - ranger with small iron between his hips


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2021)

i just thought of something, doesnt court take into account your frivolous spending and social media joviality when seeing how serious you are about parenting your son? could this all be to shadow his intent to the judge and lose the case in a way he can either wash his hands of and claim ignorance of or claim is a violation of that oh so golden freeze peach?

also ralph does less unique to location stuff half way across the country than most people do at the local swimhole. why not at least ride some vehicles or rentals in the desert? dune buggy it up at least. and why not stream it? i mean i guess hes moved on from claiming his vacations are business or show related and no showing streams he never intended but come on


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 29, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i just thought of something, doesnt court take into account your frivolous spending and social media joviality when seeing how serious you are about parenting your son? could this all be to shadow his intent to the judge and lose the case in a way he can either wash his hands of and claim ignorance of or claim is a violation of that oh so golden freeze peach?
> 
> also ralph does less unique to location stuff half way across the country than most people do at the local swimhole. why not at least ride some vehicles or rentals in the desert? dune buggy it up at least. and why not stream it? i mean i guess hes moved on from claiming his vacations are business or show related and no showing streams he never intended but come on


There's apparently a place in Vegas that has decommissioned tanks and lets people pay to drive them and even smash scrap cars with them- not to mention the fact that the city of Las Vegas has been diversifying the city's economy away from Casinos in recent decades- so it's not like there's a lack of stuff to do in Vegas. Fuck- if I was in Vegas one of the things I would do is visit various different pawn shops just to see if there's any rare shit I could find in there like a Roman Denarii minted during the reign of Julian The Apostate or some shirt. Ultimately, I think the big fear for Ralph though is as follows:

1. He does NOT want to become an IRL/IP2 streamer. He very vividly remembers the biblical trashfire that his trip with Warski in Miami was- as well as the time people played MC Jarbo on the TV screen when he and Pantsu were streaming with Baked. Trying to stick his grubby little pig-hooves in Alice's various different holes aside, the fact is he just doesn't have the stomach for IRL streaming- and most likely would take the negative superchats of IP2 about as well as Chaggot took all the "13-18" superchats.
2. If I'm not mistaken he has explicitly stated that Vegas is more or less his "safe space"- in that he goes there to get away from streaming and his so-called "job" in the first place. Odds are it's his safe-space to get away from Pantsu as well.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 29, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ralph does less unique to location stuff half way across the country than most people do at the local swimhole.


As one TTS donor asked during the Miami debacle, “Does Ethan know he can get drunk anywhere, even at home? He didn’t have to go to Miami to do it.” This low IQ nigger flies coach to Vegas so he can sit in a bar and stare at the same sportsbook apps that consume all his attention on the shitter at home. 

I love the utter waste of time and money — and his insistence on suffering the drudgery of domestic air travel—  just to “get away from it all.” There are so many places nearer to home that he could escape to, but Ethan can’t enjoy himself unless he pisses away more on travel expenses. 

And it’s not like he’s spending it on traveling in luxury. Nope, he’s wasting it on coach flights on Southwest, the oldest motels off the strip, airport food, and Lyfts to and from el aeropuerto. I’ve seen literal rednecks travel more luxuriously than this dumb wigger does.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 29, 2021)

Change "got coke up my nose to dry away the snot" with "got Xannies in my gunt and I'm a slobby sot" and you git:


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 29, 2021)

Close and trusted sources (The fourth xanax pill bottle this day) claim Gunt is going to meet Russell Greer and both will discuss the legal weaknesses of Broke Dick Farms.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's hoping he visits the Heart Attack Grill this time.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Here's hoping he visits the Heart Attack Grill this time.


Technically any restaurant he visits is a Heart Attack Grill


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 29, 2021)

Will he livestream his own arrest when he gets back?


----------



## earthbar (Dec 29, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i just thought of something, doesnt court take into account your frivolous spending and social media joviality when seeing how serious you are about parenting your son? could this all be to shadow his intent to the judge and lose the case in a way he can either wash his hands of and claim ignorance of or claim is a violation of that oh so golden freeze peach?
> 
> also ralph does less unique to location stuff half way across the country than most people do at the local swimhole. why not at least ride some vehicles or rentals in the desert? dune buggy it up at least. and why not stream it? i mean i guess hes moved on from claiming his vacations are business or show related and no showing streams he never intended but come on


If I had to guess I'd say he'd use the Alex Jones defense. That it's his job to act like a retard on the internet. I don't think it would work, but I'd bet he's got that idea swimming around between the few brain cells he has left in his fat head.

Same with the Vegas trips. He'd argue they're "promotion" for his show and his fans expect his "persona" to take such trips and post about them. If he meets with guests or potential future guests or does a shartstream while in Vegas, he probably writes off his meals as business expenses. I'm sure his grubby $50/night motel rooms are comped.

Of course the real reason he goes to Vegas is to indulge his addictions in a manner he feels is indictative of wealth and status. He thinks eating a $100 mediocre steak served on a dirty plate in a chain restaurant is aspirational and something only rich, sucessful people do.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2021)

Stay until they drag you out Ralph!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 29, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Fuck- if I was in Vegas one of the things I would do is visit various different pawn shops just to see if there's any rare shit I could find in there


I've done this and there are some real treasures as well as a lot of "completely lost the shirt off my back" sort of pawns -- gaudy jewelery and such. Some very cool antique stuff. One shop had a completely restored old Triumph motorcycle for sale. As you said, there's lots of cool shit to do if you get your sorry ass out of the casinos and go explore a bit. Want to fire a machine gun? Yup, you can do that just off the strip. Helicopter ride to the Grand Canyon? Awesomely beautiful. Good eats? Oh my, one of the best Philly cheesesteaks I've ever had was at a small mom and pop joint off the main drag. And one of the best country fried steaks with 4 eggs, white gravy and biscuits for breakfast in Henderson. Line out the door of the place! 

I can't see Gunt doing any of that, though. "Love that for him."


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 29, 2021)

earthbar said:


> He thinks eating a $100 mediocre steak served on a dirty plate in a chain resturant is aspirational and something only rich, sucessful people do.


This is the same stupid piece of shit who brags about making less than minimum wage and thinks Meigh is attractive. He probably also thinks domestic air travel is glamorous and his purse from the mall is envied by other men.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> if I was in Vegas one of the things I would do is visit various different pawn shops just to see if there's any rare shit I could find


Excellent idea.  I hear there may be a Gucci man purse in one of them soon.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 29, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> This is the same stupid piece of shit who brags about making less than minimum wage and thinks Meigh is attractive. He probably also thinks domestic air travel is glamorous and his purse from the mall is envied by other men.


This is the funniest part about him to me. Like he's so far removed from status that even in his wildest fantasies the high life is something actual successful people would abhor. Imagine him talking to some non-internet addicted retard and trying to brag to a lawyer or investment banker. "Yah I got a very popular stream. You haven't heard of the Killstream? I been to Vegas five times this year so you could say things are pretty good. Friends? Nah I just roll solo haha nobody to keep tabs on me. Oh you have to go? Okay cool dude talk to you later."


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 29, 2021)

Does this make it official?


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 29, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Does this make it official?


My oh my.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 29, 2021)

New Year's morning he should commit some more felonies to make it official, his new residence is Las Vegas.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 29, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> New Year's morning he should commit some more felonies to make it official, his new residence is Las Vegas.


Like for the next 3-5 years, or?


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Dec 29, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Here's hoping he visits the Heart Attack Grill this time.


I went to the one in Dallas once. Couldn't enjoy the nurse outfits because it was a family vacation. The novelty quickly wore off and the food was okay, not worth the price. 4/10


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 29, 2021)

I’m assuming he’s bringing Pantsu and Alice.  I can’t see Pantsu letting Ralph go alone for NYE no matter how Trad and Cath any of them may or may not be.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> and his so-called "job" in the first place. Odds are it's his safe-space to get away from Pantsu as well.


lmfao i cant imagine being stressed in ethans situation. what an absolute and utter worthless faggot. its like breaking your foot getting a massage.



John Andrews Stan said:


> I love the utter waste of time and money — and his insistence on suffering the drudgery of domestic air travel— just to “get away from it all.” There are so many places nearer to home that he could escape to, but Ethan can’t enjoy himself unless he pisses away more on travel expenses.
> 
> And it’s not like he’s spending it on traveling in luxury. Nope, he’s wasting it on coach flights on Southwest, the oldest motels off the strip, airport food, and Lyfts to and from el aeropuerto. I’ve seen literal rednecks travel more luxuriously than this dumb wigger does.


i struggle to believe a commercial liner could fly safely with not only ethans gunt but his massive head and backtits

edit fuck man the poor waitresses who were nice to ralph thinking itd be a one time low point instead of a daily occurrence.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 29, 2021)

He could at least give the Reno Sheriff's Department something to do, doubt he can afford to live in Vegas.


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 29, 2021)

Meigh isn't going to Vegas, btw. Ralph took her car and left her in NY.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Dec 29, 2021)

So he's just there by himself this time?
Far be it from me to judge as I've never been, but Vegas seems like the sort of place you go to enjoy as a group, either with your family or your friends or whatever. Going by yourself to just, what? Mill about from one tourist trap to the next until you run out of money? 
I don't know. To me, that's like going to Disneyland by yourself, just kinda sad.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Dec 29, 2021)

Well, i would not want to deal with a pregnant Meigh either.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 29, 2021)

CringeMomma said:


> Meigh isn't going to Vegas, btw. Ralph took her car and left her in NY.


Is he meeting up with Jen again?


----------



## Drama Fan (Dec 29, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Will he livestream his own arrest when he gets back?


Please resist arrest to show those Broke Dick Farms ayy lawgs that the Ralpha Male doesn't go out like a little bitch


----------



## Escalating Violence (Dec 29, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> My oh my.View attachment 2838333


Isn't Vegas super expensive to live in? I don't think gunty would last long there with his current financial situation.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Dec 29, 2021)

Tiger Jack said:


> So he's just there by himself this time?
> Far be it from me to judge as I've never been, but Vegas seems like the sort of place you go to enjoy as a group, either with your family or your friends or whatever. Going by yourself to just, what?


If Ralph doesn't go to Vegas every other week, how are the haters supposed to know that Ralph is a big and famous live streamer just like Tonkasaw?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 29, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Excellent idea.  I hear there may be a Gucci man purse in one of them soon.


Best I can do is $25


----------



## Alt Owl (Dec 29, 2021)

Slotted for wasted days and wasted nights but corn filled.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 29, 2021)

It's happening, Ralphamale NYE Vegas baby! 


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 29, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Best I can do is $25





...fine, ah'll make it back bettin' on Virginia Tech you pedophile motherfucker


----------



## FamicomGorby (Dec 29, 2021)

I wonder if the Hee Haw Slots keep bringin him back












Escalating Violence said:


> Isn't Vegas super expensive to live in? I don't think gunty would last long there with his current financial situation.


Think it depends on what part of Vegas. It being a desert and Nevada being 90% Federal land means ya can't really go to far and average people gotta live there along with fake guru's flashin diamond Rolexes. Basically if Ralph did move to Vegas it would be to the most piece of shit part of the city possible and no where near the Strip.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 29, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> There's apparently a place in Vegas that has decommissioned tanks and lets people pay to drive them and even smash scrap cars with them- not to mention the fact that the city of Las Vegas has been diversifying the city's economy away from Casinos in recent decades- so it's not like there's a lack of stuff to do in Vegas. Fuck- if I was in Vegas one of the things I would do is visit various different pawn shops just to see if there's any rare shit I could find in there like a Roman Denarii minted during the reign of Julian The Apostate or some shirt. Ultimately, I think the big fear for Ralph though is as follows:
> 
> 1. He does NOT want to become an IRL/IP2 streamer. He very vividly remembers the biblical trashfire that his trip with Warski in Miami was- as well as the time people played MC Jarbo on the TV screen when he and Pantsu were streaming with Baked. Trying to stick his grubby little pig-hooves in Alice's various different holes aside, the fact is he just doesn't have the stomach for IRL streaming- and most likely would take the negative superchats of IP2 about as well as Chaggot took all the "13-18" superchats.
> 2. If I'm not mistaken he has explicitly stated that Vegas is more or less his "safe space"- in that he goes there to get away from streaming and his so-called "job" in the first place. Odds are it's his safe-space to get away from Pantsu as well.


its like wings, why do you need to get away from streaming? that was supposed to be the dream job.


Escalating Violence said:


> Isn't Vegas super expensive to live in? I don't think gunty would last long there with his current financial situation.


vegas proper is expensive, but its a shitload cheaper the further you go, arizona is the cheapest state in the US right now and its two hours away from vegas by its nearest city. The biggest problem for me is why?

he never talks about going to vegas before this year or family trips or bachelor parties, and atlantic city is more his style and closer and cheaper, and every state now has a casino which are probably cheaper to stay at. He's not big on going to shows or taking in the night life, every stream he does he's just standing around brain dead. are pretty lights really that enjoyable to him?


----------



## Beavis (Dec 29, 2021)

Tiger Jack said:


> So he's just there by himself this time?
> Far be it from me to judge as I've never been, but Vegas seems like the sort of place you go to enjoy as a group, either with your family or your friends or whatever. Going by yourself to just, what? Mill about from one tourist trap to the next until you run out of money?
> I don't know. To me, that's like going to Disneyland by yourself, just kinda sad.


He’s going to fuck prostitutes and gamble.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 29, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> its like wings, why do you need to get away from streaming? that was supposed to be the dream job.
> 
> vegas proper is expensive, but its a shitload cheaper the further you go, arizona is the cheapest state in the US right now and its two hours away from vegas by its nearest city. The biggest problem for me is why?
> 
> he never talks about going to vegas before this year or family trips or bachelor parties, and atlantic city is more his style and closer and cheaper, and every state now has a casino which are probably cheaper to stay at. He's not big on going to shows or taking in the night life, every stream he does he's just standing around brain dead. are pretty lights really that enjoyable to him?


Brothels


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 29, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> My oh my.View attachment 2838333


What a coincidence! Ralph wants to relocate to Nevada that's 393 miles from the Vicker's household where Xander currently resides.
Also Ralph has contemplated on moving to Reno that's much more closer to Sacramento.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Dec 29, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> What a coincidence! Ralph wants to relocate to Nevada that's 393 miles from the Vicker's household where Xander currently resides.
> Also Ralph has contemplated on moving to Reno that's much more closer to Sacramento.
> View attachment 2839996


Amazing how far Ralph is going to be an official deadbeat dad just to own the trollz. Maybe he's not 100% confident in his horse producing an heir for him.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 29, 2021)

Vegas is such an overpriced tourist trap why doesn't he just go to Reno instead.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 29, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> The biggest problem for me is why?





Disheveled Human said:


> Vegas is such an overpriced tourist trap why doesn't he just go to Reno instead.


The same reason I keep making Hunter S Thompson jokes: Ralph thinks that if he gets drunk and coked out enough in Las Vegas, while ignoring the fact that he's a college dropout whose ideals are a broken emulation of Null's and whatever one of his Daddies (Dick, Milo, Jim) taught him, he'll have his Wave Speech moment and a means of really making Gonzo Journalism, which to Ralph is staring deadpan at Tucker Carlson while shitting his pants. The problem is, is that Ralph lacks the conviction to write in a stream of conscious like Thompson did, and when he does it comes off more as a scared, cornered dog who is trying desperately to find a way out, and only knows of two avenues: Anger, and whatever he's written in his little back Kiwifarms branded booklet, to which he's painted over the logo to make it look like a normal notebook.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 29, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Brothels


craigslist has been around for over a decade now, you can get toothless blowjobs from junkies&immigrant sex slaves&junkies anywhere now. plus check the price, i don't think ralph can afford to drop $500 an hour on a whore.


Disheveled Human said:


> Vegas is such an overpriced tourist trap why doesn't he just go to Reno instead.


he stole money from the shark club, thats why he had to flee all the way back to richmond, Mr.bishop knows the land like the back of his hand. its why he loves vegas so much, security on the Strip is real tight. Even Mr. Bishop wouldn't pull a hit off there. 


Pizdec said:


> The same reason I keep making Hunter S Thompson jokes: Ralph thinks that if he gets drunk and coked out enough in Las Vegas, while ignoring the fact that he's a college dropout whose conviction is a broken emulation of Null's and whatever one of his Daddies (Dick, Milo, Jim) taught him, he'll have his Wave Speech moment and a means of really making Gonzo Journalism, which to Ralph is staring deadpan at Tucker Carlson while shitting his pants. The problem is, is that Ralph lacks the conviction to write in a stream of conscious like Thompson did, and when he does it comes off more as a scared, cornered dog who is trying desperately to find a way out, and only knows of two avenues: Anger, and whatever he's written in his little back Kiwifarms branded booklet, to which he's painted over the logo to make it look like a normal notebook.


*thats bullshit but i believe it*. much more successful journalists ralph's age have that same "Raul Duke forever" mentality, when its that exact bullshit that led to thinkpieces and vice/vox articles. Because of him people can't write an article about Mario without going on a tangent about how actually Chris Pratt is a nazi and nintendo has been churning out chud propaganda for decades don't cha know

The other problem with that is that thompson's own style only worked in the 60s and needed a shitload of moderation. its why once nixon left office Thompson's writing ability went to shit hard. for the next 30 years he never did better than middling. ironically enough Ralph idolizing Thompson works out amazingly well, he too was pining for his brief glory days and mainly succeeded based on hyping up his golden era long after it ended and the real players that did the heavy lifting fucked off. the only difference is thompson blew his brains out before his day in court arrived, literally one week before actually.

And Another Thing..... those twitter guys are right, a big reason for the legacy journalists having such a huge impact was because they were properly vetted before giving the chance at the spotlight, its like how elvis is well known but the people who elvis was inspired from aren't. elvis wasn't that special when compared to the people he got influenced from; a great modern example is tony wood and david chapelle, dave was just doing a tony wood impression in his 90s/2000s stand up. but unless you were in the know you didn't know. 

if they had social media or a widely available ability to blog or write or make content in the 60s thompson wouldn't even remotely be as well known or successful.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 29, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The same reason I keep making Hunter S Thompson jokes: Ralph thinks that if he gets drunk and coked out enough in Las Vegas, while ignoring the fact that he's a college dropout whose conviction is a broken emulation of Null's and whatever one of his Daddies (Dick, Milo, Jim) taught him, he'll have his Wave Speech moment and a means of really making Gonzo Journalism, which to Ralph is staring deadpan at Tucker Carlson while shitting his pants. The problem is, is that Ralph lacks the conviction to write in a stream of conscious like Thompson did, and when he does it comes off more as a scared, cornered dog who is trying desperately to find a way out, and only knows of two avenues: Anger, and whatever he's written in his little back Kiwifarms branded booklet, to which he's painted over the logo to make it look like a normal notebook.


Something I don’t think I’ve ever seen talked of:  WHY is Ralph a college dropout?  Did he flunk out?  Did he miss a final by drunkenly oversleeping?  Was he kicked out of college after spending years on a double secret probation?  Did he say “Aw fuq this noise!  Ah’m gunna be a big thing on mah own!”


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 29, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> It's happening, Ralphamale NYE Vegas baby!
> View attachment 2838947
> 
> Tweet | Archive


Well there goes Gator's plans spending NYE at the Guntshack. Unless May invites Xanderina's Godfather/GodJanny over.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 29, 2021)

FamicomGorby said:


> Amazing how far Ralph is going to be an official deadbeat dad just to own the trollz. Maybe he's not 100% confident in his horse producing an heir for him.


His primary issue concerning this is that Mantsu didn't produce him a son and that probably really frustrates him.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 29, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> Hunter S Thompson


I mean, far as I'm concerned this is the most relevant passage in Fear & Loathing, if Ralph is talking about moving to Las Vegas:



> ...we pulled into an all night diner on the Tonopah Highway on the outskirts of a mean skag ghetto called North Las Vegas -- which is actually outside the city limits of Vegas proper.  North Vegas is where you go when you've fucked up once too often on the Strip and when you're not even welcome in the cut-rate downtown places around Casino Center.  This is Nevada's answer to East St. Louis: a slum and a graveyard, last stop before permanent exile to Ely or Winnemucca.  North Vegas is where you go if you're a hooker turning forty and the syndicate men on the Strip decide you're no longer much good for business out there with the high rollers, or if you're a pimp with bad credit at the Sands, or what they still call in Vegas a "hophead."  This can mean almost anything from a mean drunk to a junkie, but in terms of commercial acceptability it means "you're finished in all the right places."


----------



## High Tea (Dec 29, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> craigslist has been around for over a decade now, you can get toothless blowjobs from junkies&immigrant sex slaves&junkies anywhere now. plus check the price, i don't think ralph can afford to drop $500 an hour on a whore.


Ralph's a label whore. There is cachet to visiting an infamous brothel.


Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Something I don’t think I’ve ever seen talked of:  WHY is Ralph a college dropout?  Did he flunk out?  Did he miss a final by drunkenly oversleeping?  Was he kicked out of college after spending years on a double secret probation?  Did he say “Aw fuq this noise!  Ah’m gunna be a big thing on mah own!”


He said there was a fee to complete his last semester. He quit because he didn't want to pay it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He said there was a fee to complete his last semester. He quit because he didn't want to pay it.


I think he claimed he completed everything  but a diploma fee which I don't buy either story it reeks of dropout bs excuse,


ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Is he meeting up with Jen again?


He actually blew up at his on mods and love isa4letterword/ Jen so it might be strained since she dared offer dladv8ce or criticism or question the mighty gunt


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 29, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> He actually blew up at his on mods and love isa4letterword/ Jen so it might be strained since she dared offer dladv8ce or criticism or question the mighty gunt


Even with a guntsplosion he'd probably not pass up on free sex but who knows.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Dec 29, 2021)

Does anyone know Pantsu's username here.  Considering Ralph's propensity to gamble away his her and their child's future I figure I have a chance of gaining a horse for my stable.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 29, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> Does anyone know Pantsu's username here.  Considering Ralph's propensity to gamble away his her and their child's future I figure I have a chance of gaining a horse for my stable.


Many people here suspect Kramer on the Phone to be May


----------



## Cup Noodle (Dec 29, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Many people here suspect Kramer on the Phone to be May


Fast forward to me being exposed for saying U cute bae to some troll.  I'll try it though.


----------



## veri (Dec 30, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Well there goes Gator's plans spending NYE at the Guntshack. Unless May invites Xanderina's Godfather/GodJanny over.


the thought of may inviting gator to hang out the second ralph leaves is so fucking funny


----------



## Marty Funkhauser (Dec 30, 2021)

Tiger Jack said:


> So he's just there by himself this time?
> Far be it from me to judge as I've never been, but Vegas seems like the sort of place you go to enjoy as a group, either with your family or your friends or whatever. Going by yourself to just, what? Mill about from one tourist trap to the next until you run out of money?
> I don't know. To me, that's like going to Disneyland by yourself, just kinda sad.


Yeah going to Vegas alone to party reminds me of the movie Leaving Las Vegas. I think Ethan is suicidal to a degree like Nicholas Cage's character in the movie. He just wants escapism and pleasure before his life comes crashing down on him. He has his legal shit and he has to know in the back of his head that the Kill Report is not a viable, lifelong career. It will continue to lose viewers and he will have to face reality eventually and get a low level job to make ends meet. Ralph's retard ego can't cope basically.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 30, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Well there goes Gator's plans spending NYE at the Guntshack. Unless May invites Xanderina's Godfather/GodJanny over.


Maybe if/when Ralph is in prison. Ralphamale beware, for the gatorchad charm is irresistible for women


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 30, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Maybe if/when Ralph is in prison. Ralphamale beware, for the gatorchad charm is irresistible for women


Ralph was worried about Rand stealing his timeslot when he went to prison, when he should have been worried about his most faithful Janny stealing the timeslot


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 30, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Maybe if/when Ralph is in prison. Ralphamale beware, for the gatorchad charm is irresistible for women


His cheesy stench drives all the trad women wild


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 30, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> Does anyone know Pantsu's username here.  Considering Ralph's propensity to gamble away his her and their child's future I figure I have a chance of gaining a horse for my stable.


She does have an account here, forgot which off the top of my head and it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Dec 30, 2021)

Meigh cucking Ralph with Gator is a twist I'd love to see, and also the one time I'd approve of the Puerto Rican pussy slayer having intercourse.


----------



## Escalating Violence (Dec 30, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> vegas proper is expensive, but its a shitload cheaper the further you go, arizona is the cheapest state in the US right now and its two hours away from vegas by its nearest city. The biggest problem for me is why?
> 
> he never talks about going to vegas before this year or family trips or bachelor parties, and atlantic city is more his style and closer and cheaper, and every state now has a casino which are probably cheaper to stay at. He's not big on going to shows or taking in the night life, every stream he does he's just standing around brain dead. are pretty lights really that enjoyable to him?


schizo theories:
1. He's going there cause he thinks he's Johnny Depp or Tony Soprano and doing coke and other drugs.
2. Gunt has a big ego and thinks the "KILLSTREAM IS HITIN IT BIG BABY YOU KNOW HOW IT BE FUK DOSE AYYLAWGS!" and goes to vegas cause he thinks he's a big shot talk show host (he isn't)
3. Gunt is very obviously cheating on his prized mare meigh with cheap no dignity vegas hookers or is going there and banging Alice (who is an STD ridden animal killing bitch)
4. He's gambling his life savings and his NFT money away so the Vickers don't take it from him for Xander (preventing a lowtax situation).


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 30, 2021)

Escalating Violence said:


> schizo theories:
> 1. He's going there cause he thinks he's Johnny Depp or Tony Soprano and doing coke and other drugs.
> 2. Gunt has a big ego and thinks the "KILLSTREAM IS HITIN IT BIG BABY YOU KNOW HOW IT BE FUK DOSE AYYLAWGS!" and goes to vegas cause he thinks he's a big shot talk show host (he isn't)
> 3. Gunt is very obviously cheating on his prized mare meigh with cheap no dignity vegas hookers or is going there and banging Alice (who is an STD ridden animal killing bitch)
> 4. He's gambling his life savings and his NFT money away so the Vickers don't take it from him for Xander (preventing a lowtax situation).


The first one is the most likely one because wigger lol.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 30, 2021)

Another Vegas trip? I don’t even remember what happened during the last one.

I had an uncle (who drank himself to death before fifty, ironically) once visit New Orleans in the seventies for Mardi Gras. He apparently partied so hard, so the story goes, that he simply burned his clothing because they were so saturated with puke and weed smoke and God knows what else that there was no point in washing them. That seems like the kind of time one would have in Vegas. Why would you ever want to move there? Like Nawlins, it sounds like a fun place to visit but a hellish place to live.


----------



## drateR (Dec 30, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Like Nawlins, it sounds like a fun place to visit but a hellish place to live.


What, you don't like third-world infrastructure and replacing your car window every other week? Fucking racist prick.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 30, 2021)

Have a good time in Vegas Ralph. Play a few rounds of blackjack and don’t worry if you lose because it’s paypig $ anyway. Give May a kiss on behalf of the Tom MyersCord and forget about the haters. You aren’t going to jail. OP kill yourself.


----------



## R00T (Dec 30, 2021)

you’ve all missed the big picture. Las Vegas is way closer to the Mexican-American border than west Memphis is.

There is no going back. Ralph on the Run starts now.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 30, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> the thought of may inviting gator to hang out the second ralph leaves is so fucking funny


Pantsu and Alice trying to get into the mighty pants of Gator?


----------



## Empresa (Dec 30, 2021)

Might as well make a Vegas megathread at the rate he's going there.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 30, 2021)

Jesus Christ! He is going to Vegas again? This is the fifth time in the span of what? 4 months? You damn well know that he has a mistress in Vegas and Pantsu is too low IQ and insecure to put her foot down. Live it up Ralph because soon Vegas will be a distant memory from your jail cell.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 30, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Jesus Christ! He is going to Vegas again? This is the fifth time in the span of what? 4 months? You damn well know that he has a mistress in Vegas and Pantsu is too low IQ and insecure to put her foot down. Live it up Ralph because soon Vegas will be a distant memory from your jail cell.


"I'll be home after court, don't worry about it. Stop being such a pussy, you wouldn't want that porn of you to end up online would you? Yeah, that's what I thought! Stupid bitch!"


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 30, 2021)

BTW just a friendly reminder that just 4 days ago he posted to his Twitter a pic of himself and his allegedly pregnant “fine as fuck” fiancé saying “Merry Christmas from our trad cath family to yours”.

Now he‘s off to Vegas allegedly on his own for NYE.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 30, 2021)

Pretty hilarious he took his pedobride's buggy for one last hurrah in Vegas on new years weekend, Pedobride is this the man you want to spend your life with

"MAy I gOtTa Go To VegAs iM miSsiNg XanDra's fiRsT StEps!" 
"MAy I gOtTa Go To VegAs iM miSsiNg XanDrA's DaNcE ReCItalS"

Xandra got a pedophile for a mom and drug addict for a dad. I would be amazed if she doesn't turned up to be some Ethot in 16 years like alice.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't listen to haters Ralph prove them wrong keep betting on Japanese Basketball games hell you should bet on Japanese and Korean baseball games now !!! Win those big bucks Ralphamale !!!


----------



## Hembruh (Dec 30, 2021)

I just saw Dax is live driving to Vegas himself I wonder if he's going for a threesome with the gunt and whatever guntress he's got out there


----------



## Opticana (Dec 30, 2021)

Hembruh said:


> I just saw Dax is live driving to Vegas himself I wonder if he's going for a threesome with the gunt and whatever guntress he's got out there


Dax is the bull.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 30, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Another Vegas trip? I don’t even remember what happened during the last one.


He saw a fountain shoot water up high and got a club sandwich. Vegas, baby!


----------



## A Real Snorlax (Dec 30, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> And it’s not like he’s spending it on traveling in luxury. Nope, he’s wasting it on coach flights on Southwest, the oldest motels off the strip, airport food, and Lyfts to and from el aeropuerto. I’ve seen literal rednecks travel more luxuriously than this dumb wigger does.


imagine sitting next to him on a fucking plane, the discomfort, the utter horror that takes place when he asks for a third helping of jack when you havent even gotten on the runway yet. gunt just floppin about as he tries to get comfy in a coach seat


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Dec 30, 2021)

2022 will be one hell of a reality check for the Ralphamale. I'll miss him.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Dec 30, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> He actually blew up at his on mods and love isa4letterword/ Jen so it might be strained since she dared offer dladv8ce or criticism or question the mighty gunt


Do you know which thread that is covered in, if any? Been away from the corn feed over the holidays and there is a lot to catch up to!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 30, 2021)

Hembruh said:


> I just saw Dax is live driving to Vegas himself I wonder if he's going for a threesome with the gunt and whatever guntress he's got out there


Shit, you beat me to it.


I'm actually surprised to see Dick looking so...normal?


----------



## Hembruh (Dec 30, 2021)

I actually clicked on it for a sec and he's not by himself I'm pretty sure his girl is with him so I'm not sure if gunt's getting cunt or not.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Dec 30, 2021)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Shit, you beat me to it.
> View attachment 2842190
> I'm actually surprised to see Dick looking so...normal?


Did he cut his hair?  He looks like an adult!


----------



## Drama Fan (Dec 30, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Jesus Christ! He is going to Vegas again? This is the fifth time in the span of what? 4 months? You damn well know that he has a mistress in Vegas and Pantsu is too low IQ and insecure to put her foot down. Live it up Ralph because soon Vegas will be a distant memory from your jail cell.


He's got to get some stories to impress upon his cellmates what a high roller and big deal The Ralpha Male is on the outside.


----------



## JAKL II (Dec 30, 2021)

Going to Vegas and coming back all jeglagged the day of his 24 hour stream. There's really only one thing to say to that..


----------



## Arminius (Dec 30, 2021)

R00T said:


> you’ve all missed the big picture. Las Vegas is way closer to the Mexican-American border than west Memphis is.
> 
> There is no going back. Ralph on the Run starts now.


Think about it Ralph you can BTFO O.J. Simpson at his own stunt, a nationally televised car chase through southern Nevada. Millions of viewers all hearing your shouts of "Killstream baby!", and then just like "the juice" you'll be found not guilty and get to laugh at all the alawg tears.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 30, 2021)

Sevenatenine said:


> Did he cut his hair?  He looks like an adult!


Is that confirmed? I had just assumed he pulled everything back into a manbun.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Dec 30, 2021)

We need to know.  Manbun is the worst.


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Dec 30, 2021)

This little bit at the back of the head indicates either short mullet or tied back in some way. He looks less like a french asshole when you can't see the rest of his hair and more like just a kind of annoying guy.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 31, 2021)

Arminius said:


> Think about it Ralph you can BTFO O.J. Simpson at his own stunt, a nationally televised car chase through southern Nevada. Millions of viewers all hearing your shouts of "Killstream baby!", and then just like "the juice" you'll be found not guilty and get to laugh at all the alawg tears.


The car chase would end with Melty running a red light T boning the Rental Gunt Mobile with Melty being awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom for removing another Nazi podcaster from the streets.


----------



## Arealsomalipirate (Dec 31, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Pretty hilarious he took his pedobride's buggy for one last hurrah in Vegas on new years weekend, Pedobride is this the man you want to spend your life with
> 
> "MAy I gOtTa Go To VegAs iM miSsiNg XanDra's fiRsT StEps!"
> "MAy I gOtTa Go To VegAs iM miSsiNg XanDrA's DaNcE ReCItalS"
> ...


More likely a Jessie slaughter situation,showing 12 yr old vagoo to old emo fags. In her case old weebs and wigger, until she finds a nigger breggoli style. Consequences will never be the same.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Dec 31, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The car chase would end with Melty running a red light T boning the Rental Gunt Mobile with Melty being awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom for removing another Nazi podcaster from the streets.


The car chase would end with Ethan running a red light and Melty's vehicle lawfully T-boning the Gunt-mobile as it was honking around to find Gaydur.


----------



## ShoddyNoodle (Dec 31, 2021)

It's fucking wild to me how much of a fuckup this trailer trash retard is holy fuck it never gets old.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 31, 2021)

R00T said:


> you’ve all missed the big picture. Las Vegas is way closer to the Mexican-American border than west Memphis is.
> 
> There is no going back. Ralph on the Run starts now.


he wouldn't be flying out to vegas he'd fly to a border town or somewhere a shitload closer like tuscon, el paso, or san diego.
its a 5 hour drive from vegas to the border. he'd at minimum need $50 cash to fill up his rental car. and beyond that is the fact that he'd stick out like a sore thumb in mexico. he'd be mugged by a spic right quick.


PunishedWld said:


> Don't listen to haters Ralph prove them wrong keep betting on Japanese Basketball games hell you should bet on Japanese and Korean baseball games now !!! Win those big bucks Ralphamale !!!


he's really in the paint if he's betting on foreign sports. thats barely allowed on most sports books, he must have some accounts on the shadier websites.


A Real Snorlax said:


> imagine sitting next to him on a fucking plane, the discomfort, the utter horror that takes place when he asks for a third helping of jack when you havent even gotten on the runway yet. gunt just floppin about as he tries to get comfy in a coach seat


ngl my favorite part of flying was the people pounding out drinks before their flight. they have to call for you on the overhead if you checked in too, boarding takes 15 minutes which means an extra drink and sprint to the gate. and with assigned seats you don't have to bother waiting in line like an asshole, honestly it helps to be last when sloshed because you aren't fidgety waiting for the cabin doors to shut. 


Hembruh said:


> I actually clicked on it for a sec and he's not by himself I'm pretty sure his girl is with him so I'm not sure if gunt's getting cunt or not.


dick's woman is extreme trad if she's ok with sitting in a car for 4 hours not talking while her common law husband is driving and ranting on camera.


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 31, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's really in the paint if he's betting on foreign sports. thats barely allowed on most sports books, he must have some accounts on the shadier websites.


He's not _in_ the paint. He's huffing the paint!


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 31, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> He's not _in_ the paint shit. He's huffing the paint shit!


FTFY


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 31, 2021)

I hope one of them made clear that they're not paying for Ralph's horse shit demands of a bachelor party. That went so well last time!


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 31, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> craigslist has been around for over a decade now, you can get toothless blowjobs from junkies&immigrant sex slaves&junkies anywhere now. plus check the price, i don't think ralph can afford to drop $500 an hour on a whore.
> 
> he stole money from the shark club, thats why he had to flee all the way back to richmond, Mr.bishop knows the land like the back of his hand. its why he loves vegas so much, security on the Strip is real tight. Even Mr. Bishop wouldn't pull a hit off there.
> 
> ...


Well said. 
Thompson also had a miserable personal life for obvious reasons, so at least ralph has that much in common with him.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 1, 2022)

Meigh just rang in the new year alone with just her babby while Ralph is high af, 4 inches deep in a meth whore. 
This first one probably stings but she'll get used to it. Soon it will be like that every day.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jan 1, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> *
> dick's woman is extreme trad if she's ok with sitting in a car for 4 hours not talking while her common law husband is driving and ranting on camera.*


She was probably on her phone telling her friends Stacie and Abbie what a jerk he is. "Now he has a fucking man bun, such a dickhead..."


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 1, 2022)

RedRocket69 said:


> Meigh just rang in the new year alone with just her babby while Ralph is high af, 4 inches deep in a meth whore.
> This first one probably stings but she'll get used to it. Soon it will be like that every day.


He will only be 3 inches deep in meth-man ass from Jan to May tho.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jan 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He will only be 3 inches deep in meth-man ass from Jan to May tho.


But he’s AVIDLY INVOLVED IN THE PREGNANCY yall.


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Jan 1, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's really in the paint if he's betting on foreign sports. thats barely allowed on most sports books, he must have some accounts on the shadier websites.



What are you talking about? Betting on foreign sports is definitely allowed on most sportsbooks.


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 1, 2022)

Jesus, trip number five, and in how many months?  I have a gambling buddy that _has_ to make multiple trips to Vegas a year just to keep up his resort accommodation perks, and even he doesn't jet out there as often as the Gunt has.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 1, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Jesus, trip number five, and in how many months?  I have a gambling buddy that _has_ to make multiple trips to Vegas a year just to keep up his resort accommodation perks, and even he doesn't jet out there as often as the Gunt has.


I think he's dealing with not only debt that he already has on the books, but debt in potentia. Most likely he's been advised that there's a decent chance he'll spend months in jail, and he still has to deal with the violation in CA.  The loss of streaming income, the horse-piglet, the previous piglet (if paternity is determined), etc. There are a lot of bills coming his way and his revenue sources are drying up Between the stress, anxiety and ignorant white trash/wigger thinking, I'm sure he's betting his whole plan's execution on sportsball.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 1, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He will only be 3 inches deep in meth-man ass from Jan to May tho.


But will the GuntHog see his shadow?


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 1, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> I think he's dealing with not only debt that he already has on the books, but debt in potentia. Most likely he's been advised that there's a decent chance he'll spend months in jail, and he still has to deal with the violation in CA.  The loss of streaming income, the horse-piglet, the previous piglet (if paternity is determined), etc. There are a lot of bills coming his way and his revenue sources are drying up Between the stress, anxiety and ignorant white trash/wigger thinking, I'm sure he's betting his whole plan's execution on sportsball.


Which is extremely stupid.  Trying to pay off debts by gambling is a risky proposition when there are more stable (if less fun) ways of getting income.


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Jan 1, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Which is extremely stupid.


So is Ralph.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 1, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Which is extremely stupid.  Trying to pay off debts by gambling is a risky proposition when there are more stable (if less fun) ways of getting income.


I don't disagree at all! Honestly has better odds going the "thoughts and prayers" route if he wants to go full Chris-Chan and avoid making any actual effort to better his circumstances.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 1, 2022)

RedRocket69 said:


> Meigh just rang in the new year alone with just her babby while Ralph is high af, 4 inches deep in a meth whore.


At least it grew an inch or three, going by your account!

Gunt Uygur winning!


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 1, 2022)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Retink (Jan 1, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2849066
> Tweet | Archive



Who did Ralph try to assault?


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Jan 1, 2022)

Retink said:


> Who did Ralph try to assault?


The table after being felted.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 1, 2022)

Retink said:


> Who did Ralph try to assault?


The ATM after it told him his bank balance was $00.14


----------



## free_protons4u (Jan 1, 2022)

If the Tweet is true, it says they were at the Binion's sports book. Binion's is downtown (Fremont St) and not a strip property. Downtown is MUCH more affordable compared to the strip in terms of everything - food, beverage, and room are all a fraction of the strip cost. It makes me wonder if his trips are becoming budget-minded.

Flying United (full-service airline) compared to Southwest, or (shudder) Spirit or Frontier contradicts this. Maybe he lost his entire roll mid-trip and couldn't afford to stay on the strip?

Edited to add: Also what kind of dumbshit comment is "I didn't even know that was possible?" Dipshit, you can be thrown out and banned from pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Opticana (Jan 1, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Edited to add: Also what kind of dumbshit comment is "I didn't even know that was possible?" Dipshit, you can be thrown out and banned from pretty much anywhere.


I think Dax meant that he didn't realize they would be physically capable of ejecting Ralph.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 1, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2849066
> Tweet | Archive


CRAPS? WEHEHELLL AH SHUD BE UH NATURAL AT THIS HURR GAME  *pulls down pants to horrified onlookers*


----------



## Iamthatis (Jan 1, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> She does have an account here, forgot which off the top of my head and it doesn't really matter.


Kramer on my bone or something like that


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 1, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2849066
> Tweet | Archive


i love that he knows this is just fuel for the alogs. i can imagine dick being so pissed he finally replied to ralphs suicide threats and constant vegas trips trying to bait him there, only to ruin his chance at a good time yelling red(er) in the face at some employees that he lost betting on siamese pole carving that its rigged and that the place is rigged too and full of niggers. ralph probably got even more pissed calling him a snake for posting that tweet too despite his no doubt loud and incessant pleading and posturing and maybe even threatening. he doesnt want all the usual suspects mocking the shit out of him being a petulant child.

be careful gunty dont want a rep in vegas for doing that kinda shit. think the mafia got chased out decades ago but whos to say you wont find yourself beaten and bruised out back.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jan 1, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i love that he knows this is just fuel for the alogs. i can imagine dick being so pissed he finally replied to ralphs suicide threats and constant vegas trips trying to bait him there, only to ruin his chance at a good time yelling red(er) in the face at some employees that he lost betting on siamese pole carving that its rigged and that the place is rigged too and full of niggers. ralph probably got even more pissed calling him a snake for posting that tweet too. he doesnt want all the usual suspects mocking the shit out of him being a petulant child.
> 
> be careful gunty dont want a rep in vegas for doing that kinda shit. think the mafia got chased out decades ago but whos to say you wont find yourself beaten and bruised out back.


This is true, as we've seen previously that he becomes upset at staff such as the time he was denied drinks at Round1 bowling or whatever because he wasn't carrying his ID.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 1, 2022)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> This is true, as we've seen previously that he becomes upset at staff such as the time he was denied drinks at Round1 bowling or whatever because he wasn't carrying his ID.


it was insane he was hurling fucking racial slurs because he was too gunted and lazy to get there before closing time. threatening not to leave and trying to film it to have his fans harass them. whats he think hes going to do once he tries to flee to mexico to escape justice? harassing random customers too


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 1, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> be careful gunty dont want a rep in vegas for doing that kinda shit. think the mafia got chased out decades ago but whos to say you wont find yourself beaten and bruised out back.


There's a lot of holes out in the middle of the desert...and a lot of "problems" buried in those holes.

Course the word is per Joe Pesci in _Casino _that you need to have the hole already dug before you show up with anything.  For Ralph, that probably means they'd need to hire out an excavator.


----------



## Christorian X (Jan 1, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> Which is extremely stupid.  Trying to pay off debts by gambling is a risky proposition when there are more stable (if less fun) ways of getting income.


Absolutely. His piggy brain is unable to play the long game with literally anything. It's all base reaction to immediate stimuli. To better show this, here is an actual scientific study linking Low IQ and obesity. The Gunt is literally as stupid as he is fat:



			Is Obesity Associated With a Decline in Intelligence Quotient During the First Half of the Life Course?


----------



## Mezza Voce (Jan 1, 2022)

Archive


Spoiler: Full image


----------



## Opticana (Jan 1, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...



Also:


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 1, 2022)

Opticana said:


> View attachment 2849447


holy shit thank you god for this picture,

1. theres literally no one physically lower than the gunt in that picture,

2. look at how fucking tiny he is compared to dax, i forgot where the info that gunt actually stood on a box or did some tiptoe or something and was lifted  for the gunt pic was but its just obviously true look at that,

3 that means gunt hiding his height inadvertently showed how gross and fat he was via the shirt riding up

4 his fucking hands and legs are so obviously tiny and spindly and his gunt is sagging so fucking hard now even through shirts, its fucking tearing away at the fabric trying to get out with the tiniest bit of gravitational shift downwarrd. constantly pushing itself down and out,

5 his mong head is fucking huge, not even just from fat look at how all its dimensions are just completely fucked, its a fucking bobblehead. it has twice the width and depth of the other people in the pic.  

6 look at how fucking disgusted dax as at this disgusting putrid malformed creature stalking him, he looks taken aback that this squealing shitting piglet approached him

7 lol at "consoled" hes literally coping with being literally felted.

8. the business in the back is called "4 queens" and it just fucking makes this pic.

9 why the fuck is malformed body so fucking funny for pointing pics? i think this is going to be my new default pointing pic.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jan 1, 2022)

Best photo I’ve seen from Ralph haha


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 1, 2022)

Retink said:


> Who did Ralph try to assault?


The casino employee that was working the booth









						Clark Griswold got fried in casino.flv
					

Clark got Fried by the same Casino dealer. Funny




					youtu.be


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 1, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> holy shit thank you god for this picture,
> 
> 1. theres literally no one physically lower than the gunt in that picture,
> 
> ...


I always thought the "Ralph is a manlet" was a meme, but seeing that picture makes me think otherwise.  

Also, he looks _awful_.




WHAT's WRONG with YOUR FACE?!!!


----------



## Retink (Jan 1, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...



This is oddly depressing, just looking at two washed up weirdos trying to recapture their youth and better times. 



Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The casino employee that was working the booth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part is that it's an empty table as everyone else realized something was wrong with the dealer having so many winning hands. Just take the kick in the nuts and buy the bullet for your rented gun.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 1, 2022)

Ouch. Imagine being Ethan Ralph and having to worry constantly about not being photographed standing next to anyone. Coming up with convoluted poses because he thinks they mask how short he is. No wonder he needs to be constantly wasted, his life is a nightmare.


----------



## veri (Jan 1, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking shit lol this is the shortest ralph has ever looked in any picture it looks like he shrunk himself in photoshop. he looks like that even with the fake timbs lmao. why would you post this it’s over for the ralphamales. lol and the lighting makes him look pink too like a piggy lol fitting. ralph confirmed 5’1 this image will not be forgotten

edit: fans in the ralpha sektur are retarded and coping 

no, ralph is shorter than you imagined. killstream fans are coping


----------



## The Big Dream (Jan 1, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...






A NEW FIGHTER HAS ENTERED THE RING


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 1, 2022)

Someone lied to him and said dressing in all black would make him look less fucking obese. Dax looks unwashed and smelly as usual, in his 1982 pleather Members Only jacket, mom jeans and gym shoes. Imagine being in your 40s and thinking this looks cool.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> I always thought the "Ralph is a manlet" was a meme, but seeing that picture makes me think otherwise.


the only meme about it is that his height actually matters to anyone but himself. he really is quite short.



John Andrews Stan said:


> Ouch. Imagine being Ethan Ralph and having to worry constantly about not being photographed standing next to anyone. Coming up with convoluted poses because he thinks they mask how short he is. No wonder he needs to be constantly wasted, his life is a nightmare.


whats bad is "comedian" is one job that allows you to turn you physical oddities and shortcomings into not only cash makers but lauded and even inspiring in the right circumstances. its not even when its a lot of alogs either it was at one point just kop and he freaked out enough to fake a video with tape measure where you cant see but the top of it and where iirc he stands next to a door and proved he was shorter than hes letting on because of standard or average doorway height. then the handful of pre kiwi alogs just ruined his fucking mind with it, even when you were universally even here denounced as an actual alog sperg who should suicide if you laughed at his height.


John Andrews Stan said:


> Someone lied to him and said dressing in all black would make him look less fucking obese. Dax looks unwashed and smelly as usual, in his 1982 pleather Members Only jacket, mom jeans and gym shoes. Imagine being in your 40s and thinking this looks cool.


tbf its possible hed look even more obese wearing something other than black.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> it was insane he was hurling fucking racial slurs because he was too gunted and lazy to get there before closing time. threatening not to leave and trying to film it to have his fans harass them. whats he think hes going to do once he tries to flee to mexico to escape justice? harassing random customers too


This sounds amazing and is new to me. Is there video footage?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> This sounds amazing and is new to me. Is there video footage?


there might be idk if anyone bothered to archive his irl streams.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 2, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> there might be idk if anyone bothered to archive his irl streams.


I’d unironically pay to see a megamix of chimping chomo Ethan Ralph’s most humiliating moments.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Jan 2, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I’d unironically pay to see a megamix of chimping chomo Ethan Ralph’s most humiliating moments.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 2, 2022)

So.. what are they trying to say? They can smoke wif cigrits and take up an inordinate amount of space? The fuck kind of flex is this? I know he's got wetbrain but jesus christ.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 2, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Dax looks unwashed and smelly as usual, in his 1982 pleather Members Only jacket, mom jeans and gym shoes. Imagine being in your 40s and thinking this looks cool.


Mike Enoch who is in his 40s has the same fashion sense with the fake leather jacket


----------



## Talakai (Jan 2, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Mike Enoch who is in his 40s has the same fashion sense with the fake leather jacket


This is true, but Mike makes it look way better.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes if only you had matching suits, you and Daddy Dick would be twinsies:



Tweet | Archive










						DJ Snake
					

Concert tickets and event info for DJ Snake at Zouk Nightclub at Resorts World on Jan 1, 2022 in Las Vegas




					electronic.vegas


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 2, 2022)

Talakai said:


> This is true, but Mike makes it look way better.


Solely based on the fact that he has an age appropriate timeless haircut, which doesn’t make him look greasy all the time like Diddler Dax


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 2, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Solely based on the fact that he has an age appropriate timeless haircut, which doesn’t make him look greasy all the time like Diddler Dax


thats the crazy part, you can see an outline of an appropriate haircut without the curls and he looks 10x better. he'd look his age but on the flip side he'd look less like a pedo. dick's fashion choices have been absurdly shit for his entire life though. for someone from the valley he is surprisingly ugly, and the women he bangs aren't as quality as you'd expect. the rocker thing is played out to everyone that isn't white trash either. Mark Normand talks about banging any woman he can and he attracts much better women, and part of it is probably because he's literally the only normal looking guy at a lot of these LA/NYC events. Normand dresses like one of the adults on the power rangers and he fucked the AT&T chick, Dick dresses like Lou Gram 20 years ago and thats why he's stuck fucking leathery old ladies.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 2, 2022)

Is it me, or does Dick look totally done with Ralph in every picture? The only reason I ask is because I can't comprehend Ralph _really_ having so little self-awareness as he's posting these.

He's gotta know...right?


----------



## Oliver Onions (Jan 2, 2022)

>Gunt lamenting he doesn't have a matching white suit to wear with Dax

...he has to know, right??


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2022)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Is it me, or does Dick look totally done with Ralph in every picture?


he really does, hes even posting embarrassing moments for ralph on twitter lol. 



BOLDYSPICY! said:


> He's gotta know...right?


lol no that was made clear in his creepy interactions with women on the kill report.


----------



## Opticana (Jan 2, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Yes if only you had matching suits, you and Daddy Dick would be twinsies:
> View attachment 2850243
> View attachment 2850244
> 
> ...


A video of Ralph trying to dance in a nightclub would be worse than the Corn Harvest.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 2, 2022)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Is it me, or does Dick look totally done with Ralph in every picture? The only reason I ask is because I can't comprehend Ralph _really_ having so little self-awareness as he's posting these.
> 
> He's gotta know...right?


I think Ralph really goes hard on the pity routine with Dax. Like I’m sure he mentioned his mom dying and going to jail in a week when he was begging Dax to meet him in Vegas.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 2, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think Ralph really goes hard on the pity routine with Dax. Like I’m sure he mentioned his mom dying and going to jail in a week when he was begging Dax to meet him in Vegas.


Hell, I’m sure he threatened to fucking kill himself if Dax didn’t meet him in Vegas. Just like Ethan did multiple times to Faith. 

Dax looks like a bald Weird Al.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...





How is this even possible? The gunt is about to hang between his chubby hooves and become a third leg.
What shoes are those? Looks like it could add 3''. <5'1'', midget.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 2, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 2850725
> How is this even possible? The gunt is about to hang between his chubby hooves and become a third leg.
> What shoes are those? Looks like it could add 3''. <5'1'', midget.




Ethan can only aspire to live out his days in a van down by the river, but he’s got the gunt for it. (At 5’8, Chris Farley was also a good seven inches taller than Ralph.)


----------



## JamusActimus (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Null (Jan 2, 2022)

i thought someone shrank him in photoshop as a joke until i saw the tweet


----------



## NynchLiggers (Jan 2, 2022)

The year barely started and there is a new embarassing gunt pic already


----------



## Fausto (Jan 2, 2022)

Oh my, would you take a look at the time.


----------



## ClipBitch (Jan 2, 2022)

He looks like a sober Dwarf standing next to a balding Elf.


----------



## cistendered (Jan 2, 2022)

Ralph really trying his hardest to look like the fat clown from Spawn.


----------



## GL09 (Jan 2, 2022)

Whoever is convincing Ralph to take these pictures is a genius, just do a silly pose no one will notice how short you are.

He looks like a fat little Leprechaun. Maybe they got thrown out because someone tried to touch Ralph's Lucky Charms.


----------



## Slobs (Jan 2, 2022)

Mezza Voce said:


> View attachment 2849412
> Archive
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame that Dax was unwilling to make the same pose.


----------



## SPERGSTROM (Jan 2, 2022)

Is Dick taking pity on the ralphamale and actually showed up to party before Ralph gets jailtime? 

@theralph you must be worried about being in the slammer my gunted friend.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 2, 2022)

I fucking love you people.


----------



## make_it_so (Jan 2, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> >Gunt lamenting he doesn't have a matching white suit to wear with Dax
> 
> ...he has to know, right??


I was thinking more the brothers from Rain Man.



Because you know, Vegas.

Of course, unlike Rain Man, Ralph wouldn't have a chance in hell of being able to count cards.  Though he'd still wind up getting them kicked from the table after throwing an autistic fit.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> I always thought the "Ralph is a manlet" was a meme, but seeing that picture makes me think otherwise.
> 
> Also, he looks _awful_.
> View attachment 2849537
> WHAT's WRONG with YOUR FACE?!!!


1. Ralph cannot seems to grow a full beard.  the hair in the cheeks, jowls, and neck seems quite sparse.  The only hair that looks like it grows in full is the bottom of his chin.  Don't know if the upper chin/bottom lip and under his nose/top of his lip is full but not very darkly colored or what.

2. How tall is Dick Masterson?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2022)

SPERGSTROM said:


> Is Dick taking pity on the ralphamale and actually showed up to party before Ralph gets jailtime?
> 
> @theralph you must be worried about being in the slammer my gunted friend.


call me crazy but id like to imagine he told ralph to squat so he could cope that he only appears like a tiny spindly fatty slug like midget because he was bending down a bit lol, and if thats the case i cant fault dick hanging out with ralph id fucking love to have my own little pet gunt to do silly poses and tricks like a dog.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 2, 2022)

It's still a good picture of him. But yeah he 5' 1 EZ.


----------



## Kup (Jan 2, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> >Gunt lamenting he doesn't have a matching white suit to wear with Dax
> 
> ...he has to know, right??
> View attachment 2850383


This is the only suit he’ll be wearing for the foreseeable future.


Man…..(belch) fuck NCR.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jan 2, 2022)

Ralph's playdate with Dick is his Best Day Ever. Turns out Katy Perry is a big fan of the Killstream:

Tweet | Archive
Can't just be having a good time with friends. Ralph is spending time with Dick to advance his career:

Tweet | Archive
Everyone that knows him immediately assumes something bad has happened:

Tweet | Archive

Tweet | Archive
Let it ride Ralphy! You're going to be in great shape for your 24 hour stream when you get back:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 2, 2022)

So was it just sports bets again or did Ralph have the sanity to do some table games?


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 2, 2022)

You shouldn't leave your horses alone longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 2, 2022)

Any bets on if he'll make it home without the side trip to the emergency room?

How much snorting will he do on the air for the Free Ralph marathon?

Will the marathon even happen?


----------



## Keranu (Jan 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> I was thinking more the brothers from Rain Man.
> View attachment 2851559
> Because you know, Vegas.
> 
> Of course, unlike Rain Man, Ralph wouldn't have a chance in hell of being able to count cards.  Though he'd still wind up getting them kicked from the table after throwing an autistic fit.


I almost didn't gold this until I read the last sentence.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 2, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> You shouldn't leave your horses alone longer than 4 hours.


because they get frisky!


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Jan 2, 2022)

5 trips to Vegas, and not one Vegas themed Killstream event.


----------



## Kup (Jan 2, 2022)

So Dax parted ways with Ralph? That’s the vibe I’m getting here, probably gave him a severance and that’s why Ralph is giddy. 

Money trumps “friendship” any day.

“Dood I saw Katy Perry! She was at the same place I wuz!”


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 2, 2022)

Kup said:


> So Dax parted ways with Ralph? That’s the vibe I’m getting here, probably gave him a severance and that’s why Ralph is giddy.
> 
> Money trumps “friendship” any day.
> 
> “Dood I saw Katy Perry! She was at the same place I wuz!”


How many father figures can the gunt lose?


----------



## veri (Jan 2, 2022)

i can’t believe he pinned that photo on his twitter. thats the type of picture ralph shouldn’t want people to see


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 2, 2022)

Kup said:


> So Dax parted ways with Ralph? That’s the vibe I’m getting here, probably gave him a severance and that’s why Ralph is giddy.
> 
> Money trumps “friendship” any day.
> 
> “Dood I saw Katy Perry! She was at the same place I wuz!”


i'm not getting that vibe; more like a 25th hour situation. Dax probably gave him cash because Ralph knows he's looking at quite the big sentence, it'll cover birthdays and holidays and the two kids diapers.


----------



## instythot (Jan 2, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> There's a lot of holes out in the middle of the desert...and a lot of "problems" buried in those holes.
> 
> Course the word is per Joe Pesci in _Casino _that you need to have the hole already dug before you show up with anything.  For Ralph, that probably means they'd need to hire out an excavator.


I thought they make the problem dig his own hole at gunpoint, and hope that they would make an exception to the "don't record organized crimes" rule so we could see Ethan Ralph trying to do labor as if his life depended on it


----------



## Kup (Jan 2, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i'm not getting that vibe; more like a 25th hour situation. Dax probably gave him cash because Ralph knows he's looking at quite the big sentence, it'll cover birthdays and holidays and the two kids diapers.


See, I think Dax gave him the “we’ll always be friends but I can’t associate with you” talk, with a hefty severance.

Think of it, Dax publicly appears alongside Ralphy for the first time in long while, this is the perfect time to sign some important paperwork then go out and “party” to show the trolls that everything is fine in paradise.


----------



## Bixnood (Jan 2, 2022)

So what happened with dick giving ralph money?
do we know how much?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 2, 2022)

Kup said:


> So Dax parted ways with Ralph? That’s the vibe I’m getting here, probably gave him a severance and that’s why Ralph is giddy.
> 
> Money trumps “friendship” any day.
> 
> “Dood I saw Katy Perry! She was at the same place I wuz!”


not to be mean but hasn't she sort of hit the wall 5 years ago? she went from hot chick to suburban mom with that stupid haircut.


Kup said:


> See, I think Dax gave him the “we’ll always be friends but I can’t associate with you” talk, with a hefty severance.
> 
> Think of it, Dax publicly appears alongside Ralphy for the first time in long while, this is the perfect time to sign some important paperwork then go out and “party” to show the trolls that everything is fine in paradise.


i'll take your word for it. my only rational for thinking otherwise is that outside of the criminal charges, Ralph's reputation hasn't sunk in 2021 a lot compared to 2020. And Dax has stayed the same reputationwise after the NP2 shutdown. Unless Vito is making him do it there isn't much reason for them to seperate


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jan 3, 2022)

Have we found out why Dax and Gunt Uygur were ejected from that sports betting establishment?


----------



## instythot (Jan 3, 2022)

Kup said:


> See, I think Dax gave him the “we’ll always be friends but I can’t associate with you” talk, with a hefty severance.
> 
> Think of it, Dax publicly appears alongside Ralphy for the first time in long while, this is the perfect time to sign some important paperwork then go out and “party” to show the trolls that everything is fine in paradise.


If people who actually do work for Dax and contribute to his pig milking operation have trouble getting paid, and he can't drop a couple of bucks to help with a lawsuit asterios ended up in due to Dax, what chance does Ethan Ralph, who has no bipolar middle aged vaginas, have of getting a few bucks or even wings out of a Mexican jew as a parting gift? 

More likely: Dax is getting too old to act like a retarded wigger for days at a time. Check that hairline


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 3, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> 2. How tall is Dick Masterson?


6'0"


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 3, 2022)

There’s no fucking way Dax gave Ethan a dime. At most he let Ralph suck his dick and Ralph’s beside himself with joy to be so honored. He always brags about being around Dax as if Dax is so cool and he thinks it’s some major endorsement of him too. Hard to watch a grown (well, fat and immature) man fawn over another dude like that. Ethan has no chill, no dignity, and no shame.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 3, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph's playdate with Dick is his Best Day Ever. Turns out Katy Perry is a big fan of the Killstream:
> View attachment 2852141
> Tweet | Archive
> Can't just be having a good time with friends. Ralph is spending time with Dick to advance his career:
> ...


This is the happiest he's been about something in a very long time.  I can't remember the last time he was actually celebrating enjoying himself and it not being some underhanded attack at a rando or a very obvious cope.  The last tweet in particular about his amazing friends lines it all up, he finally gets to spend time with a real life friend.  It's been a long time for him to have some other person that Ralph can muster some respect for come and hang out with him.  It's kind of heartwarming really.

That was very nice of you Dax, have a good time Ralph!


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> This is the happiest he's been about something in a very long time.


He’s not happy; he’s drunk and high. When he comes to, he’ll still be facing all the same problems he created for himself. And he’ll need to reach for the bottle and the drugs to dull the terror, shame, and embarrassment. 

Was Ralph ever truly happy? Maybe on his wedding day to Nora. Maybe. Otherwise the best he’s been able to manage is numbing out with alcohol, drugs, food, gambling, and misshapen ugly whores. His life is a living nightmare, which is why he tries so hard to run away from it.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He’s not happy; he’s drunk and high. When he comes to, he’ll still be facing all the same problems he created for himself. And he’ll need to reach for the bottle and the drugs to dull the terror, shame, and embarrassment.
> 
> Was Ralph ever truly happy? Maybe on his wedding day to Nora. Maybe. Otherwise the best he’s been able to manage is numbing out with alcohol, drugs, food, gambling, and misshapen ugly whores. His life is a living nightmare, which is why he tries so hard to run away from it.


I'd say his happiest was the time between the boulder stream and the healstream.  Ralph was on top of the world the whole time and could dunk on anyone he wanted.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jan 3, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'd say his happiest was the time between the boulder stream and the healstream.  Ralph was on top of the world the whole time and could dunk on anyone he wanted.


And even then, he still needed to get paralytic on drink and drugs every day just to get by. That’s desperately sad.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jan 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> There’s no fucking way Dax gave Ethan a dime. At most he let Ralph suck his dick and Ralph’s beside himself with joy to be so honored. He always brags about being around Dax as if Dax is so cool and he thinks it’s some major endorsement of him too. Hard to watch a grown (well, fat and immature) man fawn over another dude like that. Ethan has no chill, no dignity, and no shame.


fuck you're right. Dax didn't even give asterios money and he was Daxter's Zidan.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He’s not happy; he’s drunk and high. When he comes to, he’ll still be facing all the same problems he created for himself. And he’ll need to reach for the bottle and the drugs to dull the terror, shame, and embarrassment.
> 
> Was Ralph ever truly happy? Maybe on his wedding day to Nora. Maybe. Otherwise the best he’s been able to manage is numbing out with alcohol, drugs, food, gambling, and misshapen ugly whores. His life is a living nightmare, which is why he tries so hard to run away from it.


Hea confirmed himself explicitly  that Vegas doesn't really make him happy when he Leaked his messages whining that he's depressed and broken when not having Vegas to distract him


----------



## Bepis (Jan 3, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i'll take your word for it. my only rational for thinking otherwise is that outside of the criminal charges, Ralph's reputation hasn't sunk in 2021 a lot compared to 2020. And Dax has stayed the same reputationwise after the NP2 shutdown. Unless Vito is making him do it there isn't much reason for them to seperate


I'm not personally convinced there's been a split, but Ralph's habit of picking fights with everybody over everything would be a good reason. Eventually there has to be a point where those other relationships are worth more to him than Ralph. If there really was some sort of contract and money exchanged then now would be the time to do it while the gunt is desperate. Get that NDA now *before* Ralph spills his guts because of some perceived slight.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Jan 3, 2022)

GL09 said:


> Whoever is convincing Ralph to take these pictures is a genius, just do a silly pose no one will notice how short you are.
> 
> He looks like a fat little Leprechaun. Maybe they got thrown out because someone tried to touch Ralph's Lucky Charms.
> 
> View attachment 2851082


In this picture we see poor Eatan Oilibhear Radhulbh is desperately searching Las Vegas for his pot of gold.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 3, 2022)

Bepis said:


> I'm not personally convinced there's been a split, but Ralph's habit of picking fights with everybody over everything would be a good reason. Eventually there has to be a point where those other relationships are worth more to him than Ralph. If there really was some sort of contract and money exchanged then now would be the time to do it while the gunt is desperate. Get that NDA now *before* Ralph spills his guts because of some perceived slight.


Ralph would just violate the order anyway lol


----------



## Bepis (Jan 3, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> Ralph would just violate the order anyway lol


Obviously, but I could still see him being made to sign one.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jan 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> There’s no fucking way Dax gave Ethan a dime. At most he let Ralph suck his dick and Ralph’s beside himself with joy to be so honored. He always brags about being around Dax as if Dax is so cool and he thinks it’s some major endorsement of him too. Hard to watch a grown (well, fat and immature) man fawn over another dude like that. Ethan has no chill, no dignity, and no shame.


It's like watching the nerdy or unpopular kid get to hang out with the jocks and cools at lunch or something but the jocks and cools need something from the nerd so they're just humoring him.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jan 3, 2022)

Spending your possible last days of freedom with a lolbert chomo rather than the loli chomo you spite impregnated shows how much of a father and husband you'll be, absentee.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Jan 3, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Spending your possible last days of freedom with a lolbert chomo rather than the loli chomo you spite impregnated shows how much of a father and husband you'll be, absentee.


Even Ronnie didn't abandon him in the arms of a chomo. Ralph didn't break the cycle of abuse/neglect, he doubled down on it. Alex Vickers is going to grow up to be a soy boy because single moms and Kagome Inuyasha Morris is going to be dancing in Vegas by 2040.


----------



## instythot (Jan 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ethan has no chill, no dignity, and no shame.


You forgot no penis, no visitation rights, no employability and no future


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jan 3, 2022)

Destiny just revealed that Ethan invited him to Vegas to hang out with him and Dax but Destiny said no because he preferred to stream.


----------



## hawkisnight (Jan 3, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph's playdate with Dick is his Best Day Ever. Turns out Katy Perry is a big fan of the Killstream:
> View attachment 2852141
> Tweet | Archive
> Can't just be having a good time with friends. Ralph is spending time with Dick to advance his career:
> ...


Is Gunter doing Cartman's La Cucaracha bit from Casa Bonita episode? This is the vibe of those tweets.



Spoiler



EDIT: In the episode Cartman does criminal thing and in the last moment before the cops take him away he's trying to have as much fun as he can in Casa Bonita.


----------



## instythot (Jan 3, 2022)

Bepis said:


> Obviously, but I could still see him being made to sign one.


While I really, really like the idea of someone who panders to mras and incels as a role model resorting to legal paperwork to get an annoying fat drunk to leave him alone instead of telling him to fuck off, I somehow doubt that even Dax is this much of a cuck


----------



## Bepis (Jan 3, 2022)

instythot said:


> While I really, really like the idea of someone who panders to mras and incels as a role model resorting to legal paperwork to get an annoying fat drunk to leave him alone instead of telling him to fuck off, I somehow doubt that even Dax is this much of a cuck


My thought process was that it would be to, at least in theory, keep Ralph from airing out dirty laundry. I've seen a few people over the months wonder if maybe Ralph knows some sensitive information or something. So if he did cut Ralph off, which I don't think happened, I could see an NDA and a payout being involved. But I think he's more likely to just slow respond to someone less and less until they get the hint.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jan 3, 2022)

Found the Casino that is equivalent to the Gunt's skill level









						Vegas Vacation 1997 - Cheapo Casino
					

Probs one of my favourite movie scenes to date :D enjoy!




					youtu.be


----------



## instythot (Jan 3, 2022)

Bepis said:


> My thought process was that it would be to, at least in theory, keep Ralph from airing out dirty laundry. I've seen a few people over the months wonder if maybe Ralph knows some sensitive information or something. So if he did cut Ralph off, which I don't think happened, I could see an NDA and a payout being involved. But I think he's more likely to just slow respond to someone less and less until they get the hint.


Make no mistake, no agreement will keep Ethan from spilling anything he perceives as dirt the second he feels slighted, see Rackets. Dax also is fully aware of this, also see Rackets, and will not be opening his notoriously tightly closed purse to pursue an exercise in futility. 

Your more likely scenario is probably correct but Dax doesn't realize just how slow Ethan will be to get the hint from his adopted father figure


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ralph tells story how him and Dick getting kicked out of binions sportsbook in Vegas.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 5, 2022)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph tells story how him and Dick getting kicked out of binions sportsbook in Vegas.
> View attachment 2859444


They insulted staff and wouldn't follow mask laws. I thought they punched a tv or stole drinks. Dick and Ralph acted like it was epic.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Jan 5, 2022)

Only a matter of time before they join Catboy Nick on the No-Fly List.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Jan 5, 2022)

Why does he keep saying "dick cut a promo" in his kicked out of binions story? Does he mean they were filming themselves being assholes?


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 5, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> Why does he keep saying "dick cut a promo" in his kicked out of binions story? Does he mean they were filming themselves being assholes?


Cutting a promo to old wrasslers means going off on someone basically. Normally in front of a camera or a crowd of paying fans. He just uses their terms like a gullible idiot


----------

